# Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune



## angler0507 (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ihr Pechvögel und Dappigen

Ich glaube, dieses Thema gibts noch nicht (zumindest hat meine Suche nichts ergeben): Welches waren eure teuersten Pannen, Crashs und Ungeschicklichkeiten rund um unser geliebtes Hobby? Ich habe da schon so einiges zu bieten:

- Ein Grossteil meiner ersten Angelausrüstung landete vor Jahrzehnten im Meer. Mein Vater und ich waren damals noch reichlich unerfahren was die Unberechenbarkeit der See betrifft. Und so erwischte uns beim Fischen auf einem flachen Felsen in der Bretagne wie aus dem Nichts eine grosse Welle. Die nahm so ziemlich alles mit, was wir gerade nicht in der Hand oder am Körper hatten. Da das - wie gesagt - noch ganz früh in meiner Karriere geschah und die Ausrüstung entsprechend bescheiden war, hielt sich der Schaden in Grenzen: Etwa 60 Mark.|rolleyes

- Richtig teuer wurde es Jahre später. Da haben ein paar hinterlistige Gangster meine halbe (mittlerweile durchaus beachtliche) Angelausrüstung aus der Garage geholt. Die kannten sich richtig aus und nahmen nur die guten Ruten, Kescher und Rollen mit. Ganz feine Sportskameraden! Aber ich war selbst schuld: Die Garage war nicht abgeschlossen. Schaden: Rund 600 Euro - und Versicherung zahlte nicht!:r

- Nicht ganz so teuer, aber ebenso ärgerlich: Vor 4 Jahren trat ich beim Watfischen im Rhein in eine "Unterwasserschlucht": Eben laufe ich noch durch 30 Zentimeter tiefes Wasser und beim nächsten Schritt trete ich ins Leere: es macht Platsch - und ich gehe auf  Tauchstation. Und mit mir leider auch mein Handy. Schaden: Rund 200 Euro - plus viel Arbeit (Adressverzeichnis gelöscht....).#q


Okay, jetzt seid ihr dran. Auf dass wir uns kollektiv in Schadensfreude üben können...


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

Also ich habe bislang noch nichts großartiges verschrottet, außer letztens irgendwie mein Dreibein,wobei ich immer noch nicht weiß, wie und wo!|kopfkrat
Ich bin mal gespannt was die anderen schon so zerlegt/verloren haben.


----------



## fritte (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

Kennt Ihr Adrenalin Angeln????
Das ist wie ein Kollge mal gemacht hat ganz einfach und Dämlich.
Er baute seine Karpfenruten auf, warf sie aus, und mußte mal.
Dabei hat er vergessen, den Freilauf rein zu hauen, und dann geschah es halt.
Er bekam einen Biss, und seine Gute Rute mit der Shimano Baitrunner dem Pott usw. wurde mal eben mit ins Wasser gezogen.
Haben wir auch nicht wieder gefunden.
Ich war eine Buhne weiter und durfte mir das Spiel aus der Ferne erst einmal ansehen.
Hätte es auch nicht geschafft, dort rechtzeitig zu sein.
An dem Tag, hatte er nur Pech und schrottete noch eine seiner Ersatz ruten.
Shit happens


----------



## pinky666 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

@fritte

Das ging mir schon mal ähnlich...Dazendorfer Strand,kam mit nem Kumpel aus Heiligenhafen vom Kutter,erste Rute aufgerödelt,rausgeballert,und dann drängte das Bier-wollte unbedingt raus-drehe mich wieder um: Dreibein liegt im Sand, Rute weg ! Wir sind sofort ans Wasser gesprintet,das waren nur ca. 15 m,es war nichts mehr zu finden ! War wohl ein besserer Dorsch,passieren tut mir so etwas aber nie wieder ...#q


----------



## micmac (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

Hallo jungs und mädels! Zählt bei pleiten pech und pannen auch was man nutzlos in einen angelurlaub investierte ? Ich bin vor 5 jahren auf die glorreiche idee gekommen, mal ganz allein 14 tage angelurlaub in dänemark zu machen. also nix wie informiert, geplant und los. ab gings von berlin nach sonderborg, war ja nur bis flensburg und dann gleich rechts ab. so weit so gut, fiskekoard und zeltplatz besorgt ran ans gewässer plünnen ausgepackt, ruten und rollen gefunden. aber wo ist der verdammte angelkoffer? wollte mich sowieso zu hause melden,das ich gut an und untergekommen bin. was sagt meine holde gattin zu mir? scheinheilig wie sie ist? na schatz hast du nich was vergessen? hier steht noch son blauer koffer rum, brauchst du den nicht? und dann das schadenfrohe lachen von ihr.Das war die erste pleite. 450 km umsonst gefahren. also rein ins auto und ab nach flensburg, sind ja nur 30 km. ausrüstung nachgekauft und wiede zurück. in sonderborg war das zeug schier unerschwinglich. also rauf auf den zeltplatz iglu aufgebaut und wiede zurück ans wasser. sitzung erfolglos. hoffnung auf den nächsten tag. ortswechsel. rüber zum östlichen zipfel, zeltplatz gefunden, super. kontakte geknüpft und ran ans wasser, waten und versuch auf meerforelle 2 std im kaltem wasser, trots wathose durchgefroren und das mitten im sommer. falsche stelle? also rumgefragt. nö eigendlich nicht, sollte bis dahin immer ganz gut gewesen sein. zeltplatz behalten. aber weiter mit nem camper aus norddeutschland, paar km weiter, gute stelle bis spät in die nacht hinein unser glück versucht. auch schneider geblieben. dann wurde das wetter schlechter. in dieser restnacht mußte ich im auto schlafen, war im iglu unmöglich. radio angelassen. am nächsten tag war ich ständig am überlegen, ob ich bleibe oder abreise. abends dann der entschluß wieder rein nach sonderborg. habe mein zelt zusammengepackt, alles aufgeräumt und ...... das scheiß auto spielt nur leise musik ... sonst nichts. plötzlich kommt da nen vw bulli aus germanien, ich nichts wie ran und gefragt ob die guten mich kurz anschleppen können. haben dieses unter lautstarker bekundung ihrer schadenfreude auch gemacht. sehr freundlich.... . aber trotsdem - danke. also erstmal 2 std. über die insel aals gefahren um die batterie aufzuladen. dann wieder zurück nach sonderborg, zelt auf dem olatz aufgebaut und ab zum hafen. da sollte doch was zu fangen sein. fahrrinne 18m tief. klang verführerisch. klang aber auch nur so.
250 g krallenblei ca 50m links in richtung fahrrinne geworfen. ich dacht ich spinne, das trieb ab als hätte ich holz an der schnur. bis das dann auf grund lag war die spule fast zu 2/3 leer und die ganze ******* lag nun recht von mir. na gut dachte ich. liegen lassen und abwarten. bei jeder hakenkontrolle habe ich dann festgestellt, das ich nur die krabben fütterte. also montage geändert ... und .... wieder schneider. vom wetter het hatte ich das pech auch noch die ersten sturmtiefausläufer zu erwischen. nachts um halb 2 in die koje gekrochen. ich dachte da will jemand mein zelt samt inhalt mitnehmen. also kurzer umzug in eine geschützte ecke. im zelt war eh nur die matratze ind der schlafsack. also gegen 3 eingepennt. tiefschlaf ist was schönes. gegen 8 wurde ich dann wach. nich vom lärm des zeltplatzes, wie man vermutet hätte. nein, weil meine hand plötzlich im wasser lag. vorsichtig prüfte ich mit der anderen hand, ob ich das nur geträumt habe. nein auch auf der anderen seite .... wasser! nicht blos feucht, nein 1-2 cm hoch, kissen decke und schlafsack ... schön eingeweicht. jetzt ists genug. 4 tage beim angeln schneider, ausrüstung vergessen, im zelt fast weggeweht und noch beinahe im schlaf ersoffen. das war dann endgültig zu viel. 14 tage angelurlaub geplant, lange darauf gefreut und nach 4 tagen dann abgereist. und nun noch 450 km nach hause. meine frau hats gefreut, brauchte sich ab da keine sorgen mehr machen. nie wieder, zumindest nicht allein und im zelt.
glaub mir keiner ??? gibts aber
micmac


----------



## Der_rheinangler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

hi

ich habe mir mal an einem rabenschwarzen tag insgesamt 7 Wobbler und Blinker abgerissen im gesamtwert von 40-50€


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

Die mich kennen, wissen ja das ich son büschen ungeschickter Typ bin.

Beim ünnötigen Kentern bei Ententeich habe ich mal eine grosse (volle) Kunstköderbox, eine Abu Ambassadeur und ne Shimano Rolle versenkt.
Das Handy im Eimer, Echolot im Eimer, Aussenborder musste in der Werkstatt "gerettet" werden.

Da es nicht zu ändern war, habe ich mir danach nie mehr Gedanken darüber gemacht, was das Ganze gekostet hat.


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

Die mich kennen, wissen ja das ich son büschen ungeschickter Typ bin.

Beim ünnötigen Kentern bei Ententeich habe ich mal eine grosse (volle) Kunstköderbox, eine Abu Ambassadeur und ne Shimano Rolle versenkt.
Das Handy im Eimer, Echolot im Eimer, Aussenborder musste in der Werkstatt "gerettet" werden.

Da es nicht zu ändern war, habe ich mir danach nie mehr Gedanken darüber gemacht, was das Ganze gekostet hat.


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

Ja, einmal, eines schönen Sommerabends, mit nem Kollegen unterwegs, egal, welche stelle, nix wollte beissen, dann 5 Ruten dabei... "Och nee, jetzt nicht schon wieder das ganze zeugs mitschleppen!!!" Gesagt, getan, nur das Wichtigste, die Spinne und die Köder- und Angelbox eingepackt, Rutentasche im hohen Gras hingelegt, die enthielt: Eine Bolorute, 6m plus feinem Angelröllchen, eine sehr schöne, stabile Grundrute mit noch besserer Freilaufrolle, eine Stippe von 5m und einer kleinen Spinnrute. Und auf zur neuen Stelle, ca. 500m weit weg. Und ihr könnt es ahnen: Als ich meine Tasche wiederholen wollte, haben doch glatt zwei da gelegen! 
Und ja, ich weiss, wie blöd und leichtsinnig ich war!


----------



## magic feeder (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

also mir ist erst einmal eine rutenspitze von meiner geliebten feederrute abgebrochen.......und das war es zum glück auch schon.....diverse hänger sind zwar traurig, aber das gehört zum verschleiss......wird also nicht mitgezählt.........also petri heil


----------



## Pit der Barsch (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher wer die Rutentasche vergessen hat in den Wagen zu packen.
Fakt ist:
3 Stellfischruten
3 Grundruten
6 Rutenständer
6 Rollen 
1 Senke
ALLES WEG !!!
Haben Nachtangeln abgebrochen wegen Gewitter und heftigen Regen.
Klamotten zusammengepackt und nix wie weg.
Nach 7 km viel uns auf das die Tasche fehlt .
Haben sofort umgedreht und trotdem war die Tasche weg#c#c#c.
Ich habe zwar einen Verdacht ,aber ich kann (noch) nix beweisen.


----------



## Goggo (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

letzten Monat-
war mit einer ziemlich billigen Telerute unterwegs Barsche ärgern. Dann ein massiver Hänger, gezogen was das Zeugs hält: Krach -Rute kaputt. War aber nicht schlimm- war ja ne Billigrute. Bin dann direkt am nächsten Tag zum Händler gefahren und habe mir eine schicke feine Barschrute für fast 50 Euro gegönnt.
An einem der nächsten Tage hatte ich so einen beschissenen Arbeitstag mit viel Zoff und Wut im Bauch, dass ich mir erstmal gedacht habe "Gehste Angeln, das baut Stress ab".
Also wieder zum Fluß. Direkt bei ersten Wurf hängt sich mein bester Spinner betonfest in ein Hindernis. Ich je eh ne fette Wut im Bauch. Also nach einigem hin- und hergewackel  nochmal kräftig mit der Rute gezogen- Krach, war die auch im Arsch #q
Und die Moral- Scheißlaune und UL Spinnen geht nicht...


----------



## Berti86 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

habe mal bei meiner ersten feederrute (die doch schon recht teuer und noch nagelneu war) noch vorm ersten angeleinsatz eine der steckhülsen (zum zusammenstecken) mit der kofferraumklappe zertrümmert..da war die freude auch groß..


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

meinem Angelkollegen ist gestern auf weg zum angel der Zahnriem gerissen?!? auf jeden fall ist der motor kaputt.....ford puma den er vor 2 jahren für 6000€ gekauft hat. Angelpanne schlecht hin


----------



## Berti86 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

dann wird er wohl demnächst mit dem rad angeln fahren müssen..  
motorschaden is schon böse..


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

ja wird er wohl erstmal müssen.....*hoffe mir passiert son misst nie


----------



## makrelen-manu (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

habe auch was ganz blödes zu bieten...
Ich hatte mir eine neue hochwertige Rute beim ersten Angeltag geknackt.#c
Zuhause habe ich dann das defekte Spitzenteil mit dem Spitzenteil von meiner Lieblingsrute verglichen, und das Spitzenteil meiner Lieblingsrute voller Stolz leicht gebogen und zu mir selbst gesagt:" Das ist eine Rute---Die kann alles ab"
Es macht dann auch nur noch Pleeeeng....das war die Zweite Bruchrute an diesem Tag:v


----------



## loki73 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

da hab ich auch noch was, 

ich habe zum geburtstag eine schöne dorschspinne mit neuer rolle und geflochtener bekommen.

beim ersten kuttereinsatz im winter, glitt sie mir beim auswerfen, durch bügelumschlag aus der hand.

alles versenkt und als pechvogel des tages aufm kutter belächelt worden.

ich durfte mir für die restlichen 6stunden angeln noch einen alten besenstiel vom kapitän ausleihen und fing den 2 größten dorsch des tages.:vik:


----------



## makrelen-manu (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*



loki73 schrieb:


> da hab ich auch noch was,
> 
> ich habe zum geburtstag eine schöne dorschspinne mit neuer rolle und geflochtener bekommen.
> 
> ...



Jaja die lustigen Kutterfahrten#g
Einen habe ich auch noch...
Auf der Rückfahrt mit dem Kutter war richtig Halligalli an den Schlachtbänken.
Die Fischgräte hatte ich nach dem Filetieren in der einen Hand und das Messer in der anderen Hand. Schwung geholt und über Bord mit dem Messer....mein Nachbar hat nicht schlecht geguckt:q


----------



## Blink* (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

Als ich gestern nach dem Schleppen wieder zu meinem Auto kam, sah ich mit Schrecken, dass mir meine SCHEIBENWISCHER geklaut wurden - verrückt !

Aber wer es so nötig hat ...  |peinlich


edit: Wobei das weder eine Panne noch Teuer ist :q


----------



## HD4ever (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

blöd nen fast neuen 25 PS 4-Takt Aussenborder ohne Motoröl fahren zu wollen #q
hat mir bei den Getriebe-Reparaturkosten auch nicht geholfen das es nicht meine Schuld war


----------



## Blink* (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

Ich hab mal einen 4PS-Außenborder versenkt - Gott sei dank war es nur 2m tiefes Wasser ....


----------



## raubangler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*



Blink* schrieb:


> Ich hab mal einen 4PS-Außenborder versenkt - Gott sei dank war es nur 2m tiefes Wasser ....



Bei mir war es ein 4PS Mercury Sailpower.
Nur leider mitten im Fahrwasser der Elbe.

Ansonsten habe ich schon zweimal einen Kofferraumdeckel zugeschlagen, wo noch eine Angel rausguckte.
Dieses knirschende Geräusch....


----------



## Fischfütterer (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

Top Thema!!!#6

Wird besonders unsere Angelzubehörlieferanten begeistern.

Platz 1 meiner teuersten Angelerlebnisse:

Auf dem Heimflug (Gotts Glück!!!) von Spanien wurde meine komplette Rutentasche mit 5 Ruten (alles Shimano) von irgendwem nach Gepäckabgabe komplett gefaltet! Und das trotz einer 5x3cm Latte als Verstärkung darin!!! Topleistung!!!#6
Das ich den Bordkartenschnipsel für eventuelle Regressansprüche (an die Fluggesellschaft) aufheben muß, hab ich auch erst erfahren, nachdem ich diesen schon längst entsorgt hatte.|kopfkrat
Fazit: ca. 600€ Schaden und nix zurück!!!:v

Platz 2:

Nachts auf Karpfen geangelt. Ein Piepser geht los, ich lauf auf meinen Rodpot los und stolpere im Dunkeln und falle genau auf die Ruten...:vik:
Fazit: Beide kaputt, Rodpot krumm und ich für Ersatzteile 200€ ärmer!!!:v

Ich könnte ein Buch schreiben, was mir schon so alles passiert ist und wie teuer Angeln sein kann...

Jedoch hab ich erst Vorgestern von einem Freund gehört, dessen Kumpels Auto wohl beim Angeln in dessen See gerollt sein muß... Sobald ich Genaueres weiss, werd ich natürlich berichten!!!!:q:q:q:q


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*



Blink* schrieb:


> Als ich gestern nach dem Schleppen wieder zu meinem Auto kam, sah ich mit Schrecken, dass mir meine SCHEIBENWISCHER geklaut wurden - verrückt !
> 
> Aber wer es so nötig hat ... |peinlich


 
Sei froh, mir wurde mal (nicht beim Angeln) nur der Scheibenwischer abgebrochen. Alles der Versicherung gemeldet und die meint nur: "Abgebrochen? Für Vandalismus kommen wir nicht auf, wäre er geklaut worden, wäre alles kein Problem!" 

|bigeyes


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

Vor etlichen Jahren.....:

Damal fischte ich noch DAIWA Dictator - Z Karpfenruten zum Raubfischangeln. Ich war in Dänemark und wollte auf einer Mole nahe Agger Makrelen fangen. Thyboroen, glaube ich....
2,75 lbs Karpfenrute, das sollte reichen, um weit zu schmeißen, dachte ich....
Also 80g Birnenblei dran, Makrelenvorfach und Feuer frei. Die ersten Würfe gingen ohne Probleme, ich fing Makrelen bis der Arzt kommt....
Aber dann....
Ich dachte: "Jetzt wirfst du mal weiter als alle anderen...."

RUMMS, KNICKSPLITTER, EXPLODIER.....

Kurz: Ich hatte nur noch ´ne halbe Rute in der Hand, der Rest befand sich in irgendeiner Erdumlaufbahn....
Alles dreht sich um und glotzt mich an (die Mole war voller Menschen), ich habe geschimpft wie ein Rohrspatz und mir in Deutschland für knapp 400 Mark ein neues Spitzenteil bestellt....

Jaaaa - das ist halt Angeln.....#6


----------



## angler0507 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

Leute, ich bin stolz auf euch!
Ich wusste es von Anfang an: Nirgends gibts so vieles Tollpatsche und Pechvögel wie im AB bzw. unter Anglern.:m

Das könnte einer der lustigsten Threads des Boards geben. Meine Favoriten bisher: Die auf Handgepäck-Grösse gebrachten Shimano-Ruten, der Rutenspitzenknicker und Messerwerfer sowie der Aussenborder-Versenker auf der Elbe. Sehr geil! Dagegen bin ich ja richtig harmlos.:q

Wer weiss. Vielleicht sollten wir ja analog zur Boardferkelfahndung eine Board-Tollpatschkürung ins Leben rufen?|wavey:


Ach ja. Einen habe ich auch noch. Ist zwar einen dappiger Nichtangler hat aber trotzdem mit dem Angeln zu tun: Als ich vor zwei, drei Jahren am "Wanderfischen" war, begegnete mir am Uferweg einen alter Freund. Wir haben angefangen nett  zu plaudern, als der Typ plötzlich ausholt und mir voll vor die Brust kloppt. Ich denke noch so: "Spinnt der?" Doch der kuckt mich nur mit grossen Augen und leicht blutendem Finger an und meint: "Sch... Was ist das denn?" Hat der doch die Trockenfliege an meiner Weste für ein echtes Insekt gehalten, der Depp! Zum Glück war deren Haken weitgehend versenkt, so dass mein Kumpel nur nen kleinen Kratzer davontrug...
(Aber eigentlich passt das hier auch gar nicht rein, da er auf eine Schmerzensgeldklage verzichtet hat und das ganz somit ohne Kosten vonstatten ging. Lustig isses trotzdem...)


----------



## BastiHessen (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

Mir ist mal was saublödes in jüngeren Jahren am Vereinssee passiert. Wir waren zu dritt am angeln und mein damaliger Angelkumpel Michi war hinter mir am Rute montieren während ich nen Biss hatte. Ich denk natürlich nicht dran und schlag mit meinem Damaligen 2,70m 100g WG Prügel an und hör nur das krachen seiner Rute die danach zweiteilig war.

Naja ansonsten gabs bei mir eher lustige Blödheit meinerseits die nicht wirklich teuer war.

- Beim Aalangeln nach dem töten die Lösezange vergessen und beim Rute aufheben von der Kaimauer geschoben. Blubb und sie verschwand im Main.

- Ebenfalls beim Aalangeln mit angeklemmten Glöckchen ausgeworfen und mich dann gewundert warum es 2 mal in 2 Sekunden Abstand klatscht. Aber das kennen glaube ich viele Aalangler


----------



## Fischfütterer (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

@angler0507:

Sagte ich ja bereits. Top Thema!!! :m
Ich denke auch, das es viele lustige und manchmal leider auch teure Storys rund ums Angeln gibt.
Es fehlt wirklich ein Thread wie Dieser in diesem Board, oder gar eine "Perückenhitparade" !!!
Halt ma was richtig zum Lachen wenn man mal reinschaut!:q


----------



## noworkteam (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

Auf Fuerteventura in der Mole von Morro Jable liegt eine Penn Multi, die gehört(e) mir, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich sie nachts montieren wollte, mich kurz zur Rute umdrehte um gleichzeitig mit einem Hackentrick die Multi zwischen den Betonklötzen zu versenken.....

Gruß


----------



## Veit (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

bin dieses jahr drei mal beim watangeln abgesoffen. ergebnis: zwei handys "tot"


----------



## cafabu (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

Moin moin,
dann schließe ich mich den Horrorstories mal an:
Bin Euch ja noch einen Testbericht der gewonnenen Biedron Wobbler schuldig. Zur Zeit läuft mit Angeln bei mir sehr wenig, da meine Frau sehr schwer erkrankt ist. Vor zwei Wochen musste sie wieder in Krankenhaus, also Gelegenheit mal wieder angeln zu gehen. Biedron-Wopbbler-Test-Hamburger-Hafen. Elbbrücken rechts ab Richtung Freihafen. Servolenkung geht verflucht schwer, oder gar nicht? Motor wird heiß, die Kontrolllampen glimmen auf. Also vor der Fischbratküche (absoluter HH Insidertipp) auf den LKW Parkplatz. Haube auf, Keilriemen runter! Ok. nicht so schlimm den bekommen wir wieder rauf. Dabei das Problem entdeckt: Achse der Lichtmaschine gebrochen. Also nichts mit Bordmitteln zu machen. Abschlepper gerufen, nächste Werkstat, reparieren. Angel und Wobblertest ade und insgesamt 380 Euronen.
Gruß
Carsten
PS.: Der Testbericht kommt noch, die Raubfischsaison fängt ja erst an.


----------



## Aal-Round-Talent (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

Ich selber habe noch nicht so viel geschrottet aber möchte euch folgende Lustige Geschichte erzählen:
EINE WAHRE GESCHICHTE!!!!

Wir hatten mal mit unserem Angelverein ein Forellenangeln an einem Weiher tief im Wald gelegen. Einer der "Altangler" aus dem Club der dann vor lauter Fischgeil war, hatte sein Auto im Hang abgestellt und kam den kleinen Stich zu mir und nem Kumpel runter. Auf einmal hörten wir von oben mehrere brechende Äste und der Wagen kam den Hang runter - machte ein paar kleine Bäumchen platt - und landete letztendlich im Weiher. 
Walter (der Besitzer vom Auto) meinte nur zu mir und zu meinem Kumpel: "Eh - sag mal wem war den das Auto?" worauf ich nur meinte: "Eh Walter - das ist Dein Auto!"
Wir wussten nicht ob wir lachen oder weinen sollten.

Naja bis wir die Feuerwehr angerufen haben und diese dann auch in den tiefen Wald gefunden hatte, war das Angeln mal so um 2 Stunden nach hinten verschoben wurden. 
Möchte noch dazu sagen, das es ganz wichtig war, dass keine Flüssigkeiten des Autos augetreten waren.


----------



## bacalo (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

Ende 2000,

trotz massiver Rückenschmerzen musste ich einfach mal raus ans Wasser. Die frische Luft und eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung halfen, die Schmerzen (fast) zu vergessen.
Siehe da ein guter Küchenzander, doch beim keschern fuhr es mir dermaßen in den LWS 4/5, dass ich gekrümmt wie eine Banane auf den wackligen Steinen stand.
Auf allen Vieren die Böschung hoch, und die 500m zum Auto geschleppt; ein Passant meinte, da kommt Quasimodo|gr:.

Am nächsten Mittag den Kofferraum geöffnet und - upps, meine Tasche;+. Den Wert der Tasche bewusst, sofort losgefahren und|uhoh:|evil:|gr:.

Verlust, sämtliche Angelpapiere,
ca. 20 Rapala-Wobbler, ca. 40 Mepps und ne´Menge GuFi´s, ein sehr gutes Messer und eine hochwertige Tasche.


----------



## Gohann (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

Hallo!

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2003. Jahrhundertsommer! Der Rhein ist so flach,das man in Sandalen das andere Ufer trockenen Fußes ereichen kann.Mein Kumpel und ich sitzen am Fuß einer Steinpackung an der Südbrücke in Köln. Mein Zubehörkoffer steht in den Steinen über mir. Plötzlich kommt ein Lastschiff full Speed den Rhein hinunter. Ich wühle gerade in meinem Futteral als ich das Wasser kommen höre. Mein Kumpel sitzt bis zum Bauch im Wasser. Sieht zum totlachen aus.:q Doch nun sehe ich es. Mein Gerätekoffer samt Inhalt versinkt mit einigen Luftblasen in der Fahrrinne|bigeyes Alles was ich noch retten kann ist der Deckel der Madendose!

Schaden 200 Euro :c Gruss Gohann


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

Moin,

sehr gutes Thema!

Die Messer über Bord werf Aktion finde ich am besten 
Ist sie mir nicht in leicht abgewandelter Form auch schon passiert, den ganzen 
Tag für ein paar Dorsche gekämpft und dann bei Filetieren schnipp schnapp Filet ab.

Linke Hand Gerippe und Kopf, rechte Hand feinstes Filet, 
ratet mal was über Bord geflogen ist 

Ansonsten hab ich noch keine großen Verluste zu verzeichnen außer den normalen Schwund.


----------



## gründler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

hi
90er wir Stippen an einem See und wollen danach gleich auf Aal.Gegen Abend kommt Regen,mein Bruder nimmt seine Stipprutentasche und legt sie unters Auto vorne unter die Stoßstange Motor.Irgendwann fahr mal das Auto bißchen anders das das Zelt hier her past,jo kein thema.
Knack knirsch,ach wird wohl nen Ast gewesen sein.Bis Bruder sagte haste vorher die Rutentasche unterm Auto weggenommen#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

Ach ja die Rutentasche#c#c#c#c

Nach kurzen blick unters Auto muste man ferststellen das der Passat auf der Tasche stand#q#q#q#q#q#q

4 Matchen kaputt,2 Kopfruten +Kescherstab.Gesamtschaden über mehrere Tausend euro.Zum Glück hat Versicherung alles bezahlt.
Also nie ne tasche vor regen unters auto packen,und dann mal 2m Auto umfahren.

Und ne Oma ist mir mal am kanal über ne Bolo mit fahrrad gefahren.Ich schrie noch neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeein halt,ich hüpfe da rüber kam zurück,Vorderrad hüpfte rüber,hinterrad durchteilte meine Bolo
in Splitter.Oma bremmst und guckt blöd ich dreh ab,und schreie ganzen kanal lang.Aber auch zum glück Versicherrung bezahlt. 
lg


----------



## sunny (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

Hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=104076 gibt es auch noch nen paar lustige Geschichten.


----------



## Kampflaus (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*

moin
Bei mir ist mal ne Horde Pferde über meine Angeln gelaufen, als die auf dem Boden lagen.
Die Viecher wurden von dem Mais angelockt den ich in der Hand hielt und kamen dann blöderweise auf mich zugerannt. Schaden belief sich auf um die 300 DM.


----------



## angler0507 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*



Kampflaus schrieb:


> moin
> Bei mir ist mal ne Horde Pferde über meine Angeln gelaufen, als die auf dem Boden lagen.
> Die Viecher wurden von dem Mais angelockt den ich in der Hand hielt und kamen dann blöderweise auf mich zugerannt. Schaden belief sich auf um die 300 DM.


 

Der ist aber auch echt geil. Pferde als Zerstörer - sehr schön!


----------



## Fletscher (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Komune*



Kampflaus schrieb:


> moin
> Bei mir ist mal ne Horde Pferde über meine Angeln gelaufen, als die auf dem Boden lagen.
> Die Viecher wurden von dem Mais angelockt den ich in der Hand hielt und kamen dann blöderweise auf mich zugerannt. Schaden belief sich auf um die 300 DM.



Mein neuer Favorit!   

Ich stell mir das gerade bildlich vor wie du mit dem Mais in der Hand die Viecher auf dich zurennen siehst :vik:


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*

Keiner mehr ne Panne?


----------



## Franky (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*

Eine meiner teureren Pannen passierte mir während meiner zweiten Kutterausfahrt gleich am ersten Stopp. Unfreilwilligerweise habe ich mit allen meinen Pilkern angefüttert, als meine Pilkertasche auf Deck geknallt ist und ihnen die Freiheit schenkte. Schaden damals: knapp 100 DM für das nahezu komplette Gerlinger/Balzer/Winkler-Pilkerset... Ein Pilker blieb mir - der an der Angel! Kurz darauf verabschiedete sich meine niegelnagelneue Pilkrolle mit einem Knirsch und kapitalem Getriebeschaden (sah lustig aus). Die wurde jedoch gottseidank nach dem Trip umgetauscht... (sonst wären noch mal gute 100 DM wech gewesen)


----------



## schrauber78 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*

Zuletzt hab ich meinen Never hook-never smell liegen lassen. ansonsten hab ich bisher nur eine Rute und eine Rex geschrottet.
das Teuerste was bisher war, war auf dem Weg zum Angeln mit meinem alten Auto, als ich mir die Ölwanne, den Dreieckslenker links und die halbe Auspuffanlage geschrottet habe...


----------



## mario-e-285 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*

hab da auch was zu berichten...war zwar ne teuer, aber selten dämlich:
nach nem schönen tag auf dem meer in norge, mit viel fisch und übermut, gings ans fische ausnehmen und filetieren. die fertigen filtets leg ich dann immer in einen eimer mit wasser zum abwaschen. bis dahin ganz gut, bis ich neues wasser holen wollte und den eimer mit den filets in die hand nahm. ich holte schwung um das "dreckige" wasser ins meer zu kippen... platsch...und doof guck...
wenigstens die möwen haben sich gefreut!!! #6


----------



## BastiHessen (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*

Nachtrag von mir. Gestern Nachts geangelt und blöderweise nach meiner Dämmerungs-Spinnangelsession die Rute liegen lassen....

Was kommt kann sich jeder denken...Ohne Kopflampe durch die Gegend gestiefelt und auf einmal hör ichs nur knirschen....

War auch noch meine "bessere" Spinne....nicht die 20DM Spinne von Silstar...verdammte Hacke...


----------



## Maok (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*

Dann erzähl ich auch ma. 

Einmal wurden mir 2 Ruten inner VW-Bulli-Schiebetür geschrottet (sah ziemlich spektakulär aus: unten gingen sie rein ins Auto und oben kamen sie wieder raus...), Schaden ca. 500 DM, zum Glück hat die Versicherung gezahlt. Eine von beiden Ruten hatte ich allerdings gerade nen paar Wochen vorher aufwendig umgebaut (neuen Kork, Rollenhalter usw.), das war ärgerlich... |krach:

Nen anderes Mal wurde mir bei einer Pause ne Rute von einer Kuh zertrampelt. Waren Jungkühe, die einfach ma neugierig vorbeischauten (worauf ich allerdings gut hätte verzichten können #d).

Das eine meiner Ruten ma ne Woche im See unterwegs war, hab ich ja schon ma berichtet (siehe "Eine unglaubliche Geschichte"). Passt hier aber auch nich so richtig hin, da ich sie ja wiederbekommen hab. 

Andere Sachen fallen mir grad nich ein, werd aber noch ma ne Runde überlegen. :g

Grüße

Maok


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*

Mein bisher teuerster "Einsatz" liegt schon viele Jahre zurück. Muss so ca. 20 Jahre her sein.

Wir haben damals regelmäßig in Potsdam auf der Freundschftsinsel geangelt - so auch an diesem Tag.

Ich hatte mir mit Ferienarbeit, Flaschengeld und Altpapier (SERO ... ihr wisst schon) eine niegelnagelneue 6m Kohlefaserstippe zusammengespart. Wer zu DDR-Zeiten solch ein gerät besaß, weis, wie teuer die damals waren :c

Kurz: Rute auf dem Gehweg abgelegt zum Neubeködern und KNACK! Zwei Spaziergänger latschten gemütlich der Länge nach über die Rute.

Als ich sie ansprechen wollte, musste ich bemerken, dass man auch in der DDR mit Deutsch und Russisch nicht immer weit kam.

Es hat damals fast ein halbes Jahr gedauert, bis die Versicherung die Rute bezahlte.


----------



## taupo_tiger (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*

Hallo,

*Worin man gebundene Vorfächer nicht aufbewahrt*

Vor langer Zeit hatte ich die Angewohnheit, meine gebundenen Vorfächer in einer Kellnerbrieftasche, in Österreich - Kellner - Deutsch "Fleck" genannt, aufzubewahren.
Das ist voll praktisch, viele Fächer für verschiedene Hakengrößen, aus Leder und ergo atmungsaktiv, praktisch zum Einstecken.

Das habe ich mir abgewöhnt, als ich meine Vorfach(brief)tasche einmal auf der Heckablage meines am Wasser geparkten Golf liegenlassen habe.
Am Wasser bemerkt, zurück zim Auto, Heckscheibe eingeschlagen, Haken weg.
Der Täter muß von seiner reichen Beute so begeistert gewesen sein, daß er mir zum Dank noch einen Rallystreifen in der Lackierung (vielleicht mit einem Einser Haken, kann aber auch ein anderer metallischer Gegenstand gewesen sein) rund ums Auto verpaßt hat.


----------



## taupo_tiger (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*

Hallo,

*Wie eine Low Profile Baitcaster nicht aussehen soll*


Habe bei Ebay eine recht seltene Ambassadeur gekauft.

Die hat es unbeschadet von Miami über den Wiener Zoll bis zu meinem Bezirkspostamt (500 Meter von mir) geschafft.
Bloß den Zwillingsreifen des Postlertruck - den hat sie dann nicht mehr überlebt.


----------



## Maifliege (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*

Na dann ich auch,

Edersee, Berich Richtung Staumauer. Wasser und Fahrspur rechts, natürlich Blick zum Wasser wo Fischen? Karre nach rechts gezogen... Bäume, Beton... Teuer, sehr teuer... geschrottet!

Grüße von der Maifliege


----------



## Easy East (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*

Vor ca. 16 Jahren bin ich mit meinem besten Freund nach Fehmarn zum Brandungsangeln gefahren.
Damals hatte ich einen 1973er Käfer Cabrio in schwarz unter dem ich mehr gelegen habe als ich gefahren bin!
Wir also auf die Autobahn, kurz hinter Lübeck leuchtete dann Plötzlich die Batterieleuchte auf, das kannte ich schon, hatte ich doch schon 2-3 Lichtmaschinenregler verschlissen. Macht also nix - weiterfahren. Kurz vor der Beltbrücke dann der Blick in den Rückspiegel, ich zog plötzlich eine blaue Rauchwolke hinter mir her, rauf auf die Tanke, Motorhaube auf und dann das Dilemma, nicht der Regler war kaputt, sondern der Keilriemen gerissen und dadurch das Öl übergekocht! ADAC gerufen, Keilriemen repariert, weitergefahren geangelt, Schneider geblieben, zurückgefahren.
Fazit: Lagerschaden durch mangelnde Motorschmierung.
Ich den Motor auseinander gebaut, Ersatzteile verbaut, Motor wie neu! 3 Monate später fällt die Kiste durch den TÜV, Reparaturstau von mind. 3500 DM, hatte ich nicht, also vür kleines Geld verkauft. Dem Wagen trauere ich heute noch nach.

Gruß, Easy


----------



## bobbl (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*

Ich habe beim Angeln vor zwei Monaten ein richtig schönes Sony Cybershothandy für ca 300 Euro Kaufpreis im Wasser versenkt...


----------



## Tobi94 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*

Habe im Spreewald meine (erste) Spinnausrüstung im Wert von 80 € versenkt....
Mal eben nen Maiskorn an den 14er Haken und ab ins Wasser....die Rute schön an einen Zaun angelegt.....Dann Rappelte es gewaltig an der Spitze, und die Ganze Angel fliegt im hohen Bogen in die Spree.....


----------



## gründler (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*

......


----------



## Lausitzerangler (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*

Ich war mit einem Kumpel in jungen Jahren an einem kleinen See mit Steilufer zum Angeln gewesen. Der See war für seinen Fischreichtum bekannt und deshalb saßen auch noch ca 10 Angler um uns herum und gegenüber. Wir jedenfalls um nicht gleich wie Anfänger auszusehen erst mal in aller Ruhe die Ruten aufgebaut und den Teig geknetet. Als mein Kumpel unbeabsichtigt seinen kleinen Eimer umgestoßen hat. Die sich darin befindlichen Bierdosen haben sich auch gleich auf den Weg Richtung Wasser gemacht. Er sich seinen Kescher geschnappt und hinterher gespurtet. Kurz vorm Wasser ist er dann aufgrund des Lehmbodens ins Rutschen gekommen und im großen Bogen samt Kescher ins Wasser gestürzt. (Tiefe ca 1,5m) ;-)
Ich weiß nicht was dann lauter wer er mit seinen Pflüchen und Geschrei oder das Gelächter aller anderen Angler rings um den Teich.

Fatzit. Für 15 min am Teich gewesen allen anderen Anglern eine tolle Show geboten und dann wieder ab nach Hause.

Mfg Juri


----------



## BallerNacken (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*



gründler schrieb:


> Gecrashed hab ich schon einiges,aber der Supergau ist der gewesen wo ich mein Bruder mit'n Auto über die Matchruten gefahren bin.
> Also Niemals ne Rutentasche mit mehreren Ruten hinters vors nebens unters Auto legen,und die Karre mal kurz umfahren ein knacken knirschen|kopfkrat,dann kam von hinten sehr laut |krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach: und dann wurde es teuer und schmerzte,aber man is ja Versichert|uhoh:#6.
> 
> lg



hihi, habe mir gerade den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und bei deinem Beitrag das Gefühl bekommen, das du vergessen hast hier schonmal einen Beitrag mit selben inhalt verfasst zu haben:m


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*

Hi! Ich hatte mal ein Boston Whaler 25 Outrage, ganz schickes Ding.. .
Nachdem mir in Frankreich bei 120kmh der Trailer abriss, war nicht nur das Boot schrott, sondern auch der größte Teil der darin gelagerten Ruten.
Bei dem Gedanken daran wird mir noch heute übel... .
Der Urlaub war schon am ersten Tag gelaufen.
Petri


----------



## fishcatcher99 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*

Hi,
Da gibt es leider erst mal viel zu viel zu erzählen...:q
.Zwar nicht so teuer aber ärgerlich endete es mit einer Tele rute von Balzer die mir mein Opa mal aus dem Urlaub mitgebracht hat!
In unserer Talsperre stehen die Forellen manchmal sehr weit drausen,dann kann man sie mit Bojen von Wasserkugeln sehr gut fangen. Ich also meine dicke Wasserkugel dran gehangen und gib ihm richtung mitte! Beim zweiten Wurf brach die Rute in ihre einzelteile! Dann sind wa die Woche darauf in den Angelladen gefahren und haben für 30euro ne neue gekauft! Und ratet mal was ich damit gemacht hab,diesmal war s allerdings der erst Wurf der der Rute das frühzeitige Ende bescherte!

So , dann beim letzten Nachtangeln,ich vorher mit meiner guten und vorallem diesmal teuren Spinnrute einige Würfe gemacht,und dann einfach neben mein Zelt gelegt! Wir nehmen immer so n kleinen tolpatsch mit zum angeln,der scheinbar nur mit kommt um zu pennen oder dumme sprüche zu klopfen,oder um 3 uhr morgens mich mit einem Lauten Knack zu wecken!
Die Rute mitten durch gebrochen! Das Geld hab ich jetzt noch nicht!:r

Einmal wollten wir auch zum Nachtangeln mit 6 Leuten! Ich schon ne Woche vorher 100 KöFis mühevoll im Schlamm gestippt und dann bei mir vorm Haus in nem Bach gelagert!
Dann Samstags ,ich will hin mir die Köfis holen,und es war auf den ersten Blick noch alles so wie ichs hinterlassen hatte!
Ich also Stein runter vom Deckel,aufgemacht und fast in Ohnmacht gefallen als ich sah das alle meine KöFis weg waren! Die Täter wurden von uns allerdings gefasst und haben mir die KöFis gut bezahlt!|supergri

Auch einmal beim KöFis aus dem Bach holen fiel ich auf eine Teerkante,mit dem Knie! Irgendwas war gerissen ich weiss aber nicht mehr so genau was ,ich glaub Muskelfaser riss!
Aber den Harten Maratonngler schreckt sowas natürlich nicht ab! Ab ins Auto,2km bis zur Angelstelle gelaufen!#d, Neue KöFis gestippt und nen Zander gefangen! Bessser gehtz nicht!

Ich könnte noch viel mehr erzählen,tue es aber nicht ,weil es sonst zu lang würde ,wenn es das ncht schon ist?
Aber eins lassst mich noch sagen:
"*Solange wie unsere Schäden die wir erleiden,keine Körperlichen verletzungen sind ,kann man am ende wenigstens noch drüber lachen!#h

*Ein kräftiges Petri Heil wünscht *der Pannenvogel,*
fishcatcher99:vik:


----------



## schaumburg4 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*

Nabend!

was mir und nem Kumpel bis jetzt passiert ist:

Samstag. Los gehts alles in den Fahrradanhänger rein und ab die post! nach 500m verfing sich der schöne Kescher im Rad des Fahrradanhängers und das netz riss einmal quer durch...
dem selben Tag auf dem Rückweg fuhren mein Kumpel und ich nebeneinandrund er hielt seine neue Feederrute ein wenig zu schräg und ZAck! ab in meine Speichen, naja dumm gelaufen -Spitze und 3.tes oberes teil einmal durch..

Am nächsten Morgen traute ich mich dann meine neue Browning Matchrute für damals im Sonderangebot für 89€ auszuprobieren..dumme Idee auf der Fahrt zum Gewässer hatte ich die Rute falsch herum in den Anhänger gestellt und Zack blieb sie zwischen Gepäckträger und vollgestopften Anhänger hängen, Totalschaden..

Es folgen bestimmt noch 60 weitere Geschichten o uns so etwas dämliches passiert ist aber naja man kann nur daraus lernen 

Liebe Grüße und etwas weniger Pech


----------



## gründler (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*

......


----------



## Meinereiners (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*

War mit Freunden am Wasser und einer kam mit ner neuen Rute an. Am Tag zuvor erst gekauft meinte er, dass man mit dem Teil nen kompletten Kreis machen könnte.

Er hatte recht, aber man kanns nur einmal :q


----------



## macke (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*

Mir ist bisher eigentlich nur das typische passiert:
Erster Tag im Frühjahr mit der Fliege los mit schwerer Goldkopfnymphe. Ich war wohl noch etwas steifgefroren vom Winter... jedenfalls hab ich es natürlich bei einem der ersten Würfe geschafft, dass mir die Fliege gegen die Rute knallt... Drei Rollwürfe später hatte ich zwei Ruten...

Grüße

Fabian


----------



## atze83 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*

2009-bisher drei messer versenkt...allein durch mich werden anscheinend 3 mitarbeiter bei "Opinel" bezahlt...:-(


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*



atze83 schrieb:


> 2009-bisher drei messer versenkt...allein durch mich werden anscheinend 3 mitarbeiter bei "Opinel" bezahlt...:-(



Bei 3 Messern in 10 Monaten? Du kaufst teure Messer oder die Franzosen verdienen wenig... :m


----------



## fisherb00n (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die teuersten Angelpannen der AB-Kommune*



atze83 schrieb:


> 2009-bisher drei messer versenkt...allein durch mich werden anscheinend 3 mitarbeiter bei "Opinel" bezahlt...:-(



|bigeyes Vielleicht solltest du die Messer bei dir anbinden...Aber nicht, dass du dich selbst mit versenkst |rolleyes Das wäre eindeutig die teuerste Angelpanne 


Eine Story von unserem Vorsitzenden:

Vor vielen Jahren, als man das Fischen mit der Kopfrute am Obergraben noch am meisten praktizierte, bevor es dunkel Wurde am Brassenhimmel, vor den Engländern...
Ein Stipper saß am Obergraben, Pose geht unter, Anschlag, Montage abgerissen...
Neu montiert, Pose geht unter, Anschlag, Montage abgerissen...
Das Spielchen wiederholte sich einige Zeit...

Letzten Endes platzte ihm der Kragen, er nahm seine Kiepe, warf seine letzten Montagen auch hinterher, packte zusammen und ward nie wieder gesehen...


War wohl nicht sein Sport |rolleyes


----------

